# Will curiosity kill the cat?



## AutoDoc (Jan 24, 2009)

Way down in the fine print of the Minwax water-based polycrylic spray can, it says "...not recommended over red mahogany stain." I sure am glad I was reading the label on this stuff while I was waiting on the red mahogany stain to cure. I suppose I'll take it back and swap it out for fast drying poly as recommended on the can, but I'm curious. Does anyone know why water-based polycrylic stain won't play nice with red mahogany stain? Or should I do like I normally do and try it and find out for myself?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't answer that. But I have topcoated Minwax Red Mahogany stain when cured with water based polyurethane without blowing up the shop. You might call Minwax and ask.


----------



## AutoDoc (Jan 24, 2009)

*I chickened out...*

I chickened out and went with Minwax fast drying Poly, but I started thinking (sometimes not such a good idea :yes... I'll bet that red mahogany has iron oxide (AKA rust) in it for color and the water in the poly might cause the color to change. I'm still waiting for the answer from Minwax, and if I get it, I'll post up here.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

My guess is that the stain is oil based, and the water based poly won't cure up properly over it. Which furthers the question: Do water based finishes cure up properly over oil based finishes????

I know you can't put water based latex paints over oil based paint with much success. How about water based poly?

Gerry


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Will curiosity kill the cat*

I can't tell you why it won't work,but I can tell you it WON'T work,tried it and it didn't do good at all.


----------



## AutoDoc (Jan 24, 2009)

*Minwax's Answer...*

From Minwax..."The Polycrylic will mute the red tones in the WoodFinish color Red Mahogany." That's it. No technical details but I'm thinkin' it's gotta be iron oxide that makes that red tone and the water in the Polycrylic reacts with it and changes the color. Anyway, that's the official story from the folks that make the stuff.


----------

